# Clip video sur Ipod Nano



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir!

J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une catégorie clip vidéo sur mon ipod nano (last gen). J'ai acheter un clip sur le store, mais quand je synchronise Itunes et l'Ipod, ce dernier n'apparait pas sur l'Ipod.

Y'a t'il une manoeuvre a effectué? Le nano est il capable de lire des clips?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

L'iPod nano ne sait pas lire les vid&#233;os


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Janvier 2007)

Parfait, merci!  

Désolé d'avoir mis ce post ici, mon pseudo macgé ne me donne pas de droits d'écriture sur le forum Ipod.


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2007)

non il faut faire une autre inscription


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

En fait, tu aurais du la faire !


----------

